# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  5 " 10 and 19, will HGH make me taller?

## Exilus

id also like having bigger foot/hands. I have small fingers and i hate that. How much HGH to get 2-3 inches?

I already did one 10 week cycle of steroids and just started PCT.

----------


## tboney

That all depends on whether or not your bone plates have fused.

----------


## DCannon

You need to start it during puberty to gain height.

----------


## Exilus

well ive heard bones dont fuse until 25 YO. steroids might seal them but i dont think 1 cycle might have fused them.

----------


## tboney

Before you invest the money in gh for height, I would get a bone scan.

----------


## Exilus

What kind of information would a bone scan give me?

----------


## tboney

It would tell you if your plates have fused.

----------


## ScotchGuard

Dang, if you're looking to increase your height with HGH you have to be monitored by a professional. You need blood work to see how your dosage is working out. You can probably post your blood work on this forum and get really good advice but we're talking about your health at 19. Don't take a chance go see a professional.

----------


## BEER WHORE

5'10 is Tall I am only 5'1

----------


## tballz

Yea what's wrong with 5'10"?

----------


## redz

5'10" is just average. But seriously I doubt HGH will help at this stage. Just going to learn to be happy being 5'10" and try not be jealous of us 6'2" guys.

----------


## BEER WHORE

I am 5'1 with a 9 inch wang

----------


## Exilus

I dont want to be 5 " 10 i hate being "average". Ive heard streching exercices might give me 2 inches but i dont believe that shit. I want something more chemical.

----------


## DCannon

> I dont want to be 5 " 10 i hate being "average". Ive heard streching exercices might give me 2 inches but i dont believe that shit. *I want something more chemical*.


LSD every morning with breakfast is what you need.

----------


## thefunkybuddha

> id also like having bigger foot/hands. I have small fingers and i hate that. How much HGH to get 2-3 inches?
> 
> I already did one 10 week cycle of steroids and just started PCT.


Just be honest about what your REALLY looking to add 2-3 inches to...then perhaps we can point you in the right direction.

----------


## tboney

> I dont want to be 5 " 10 i hate being "average". Ive heard streching exercices might give me 2 inches but i dont believe that shit. I want something more chemical.


Therapy bro..... If you dont get to a place of self acceptance life will be tuff.... Nothing wrong with wanting to improve your body but at the base of it all you have to be ok with you!! I will be hoping that you find peace within your self.

----------


## thefunkybuddha

Actually...there is that procedure they do to 'little people'. They have these braces of their lower legs and what it is is a controlled break of the bone. After the break you turn the screws a 1/4 turn daily and it increases the distance between the bones that are broken. The body compensates by filling in the space with bone. Over the course of a year it can add several inches in height. Of course you have to wear those braces the entire time...but if your as serious as you say...it would work. Of course if you have a small penis...what difference does it make?

----------


## Ashop

> That all depends on whether or not your bone plates have fused.


At such a young age its hard to say. You may still grow on your own.

----------


## tboney

> Actually...there is that procedure they do to 'little people'. They have these braces of their lower legs and what it is is a controlled break of the bone. After the break you turn the screws a 1/4 turn daily and it increases the distance between the bones that are broken. The body compensates by filling in the space with bone. Over the course of a year it can add several inches in height. Of course you have to wear those braces the entire time...but if your as serious as you say...it would work. Of course if you have a small penis...what difference does it make?


Why do you keep talking about his penis???? hmmm? :Hmmmm:

----------


## thefunkybuddha

> Why do you keep talking about his penis???? hmmm?


Haha. Just an observation about his desire to have bigger feet and hands...LOL Not sure why someone would really want that other than the obvious conclusions that are drawn from them. I wear size ~13 and sometimes they get in the way lol...not to mention cant always find the wide shoes in that size.

----------


## amcon

no - have you legs broken and streached - only prob is you will look funny and be out of proprotion - but you can be 6 foot

----------


## ScotchGuard

I just got back from a business trip to China. Been there 6 weeks and visited some HGH factories on the side and while I was there, there was a gal who had her legs broken and was stretching them. She was 4'10" and she wanted to be 5'2". She would be happy at 5'2" you would be happy at 6'2". With this surgery you can grow 1" per month. It would take you 4 months in a wheel chair to grow 4 inches. There are a lot of risks like staph infection. Chemically, I don't think you're going to grow since you're past puberty. The reality might be that you suck it up and love your 5'10" stature.

----------

